# Help me here, Nolva question



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm battling a mild case of Gyno I think. From what I don't know but my nipples have been hurting for awhile. Here is what I have:

USP Clomiphene Citrate 50MG/ML
USP Tamoxifen Citrate 10MG/ML
             60ML Vial

What should I do, how much should I take? Thanks!


----------



## laylo (Oct 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I'm battling a mild case of Gyno I think. From what I don't know but my nipples have been hurting for awhile. Here is what I have:
> 
> USP Clomiphene Citrate 50MG/ML
> USP Tamoxifen Citrate 10MG/ML
> ...



use one or the other. research and decide which one you want to take. from my research im going to take 20 mg tamoxifen (nolvadex) a day until its gone then taper down a week or two after. i had a bad cause of gyno, pretty big lumps and ive just been taking novadex xt and they are almost gone. but im still gonna take the nolva when it comes to get rid of it completely


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I'm battling a mild case of Gyno I think. From what I don't know but my nipples have been hurting for awhile. Here is what I have:
> 
> USP Clomiphene Citrate 50MG/ML
> USP Tamoxifen Citrate 10MG/ML
> ...



Are you sure the nolva isn't 20mg/ml. Anyway, take 40mg ed for a week or until you notice the flare up going away.


----------



## laylo (Oct 25, 2006)

right right, yeah i got liquid


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2006)

His post was from April. I hope he got rid of the gyno by now.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 25, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> His post was from April. I hope he got rid of the gyno by now.



LMAO, thank you for pointing that out. I didn't even bother to check.


----------



## laylo (Oct 26, 2006)

hahah, yeah hope he got it figured out


----------



## KelJu (Oct 26, 2006)

If not, he probably has a nice rack by now.


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 4, 2007)

laylo, would you mind sharing what caused your gyno?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

Pound for Pound said:


> laylo, would you mind sharing what caused your gyno?



Uhhh...laylo only posted three times, and that was back in 2006.  I don't think he's going to answer you. 

I'm no expert on it, but I think that gyno is a result (in the case of exogenous testosterone) of taking certain steroids that, due to homeostasis, will increase estrogen levels.  This may lead to increased feminine features.  Like bigger nipples.  

So you'd take an estrogen inhibitor (Nolvedex) to suppress the cause of the gyno.

On a side note, I wonder is this also increases the risk of breast cancer in men?  Women will take estrogen inhibitors, like Novladex, to decrease the risk of breast cancer.


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Uhhh...laylo only posted three times, and that was back in 2006.  I don't think he's going to answer you.
> 
> I'm no expert on it, but I think that gyno is a result (in the case of exogenous testosterone) of taking certain steroids that, due to homeostasis, will increase estrogen levels.  This may lead to increased feminine features.  Like bigger nipples.
> 
> ...


hahaha, I should be more observant next time.

Gyno is a complicated beast. There are many factors that can cause it - aromatization (estrogen), prolactin, progestin, IGF-1, estrogen rebound, etc. and depending on the cause you may want to combat it with different compounds (AI vs. SERM). There are several schools of thought on the issue many have differing opinions. 

Sorry I couldn't have been more help, I'm combating some gyno myself...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

What are you doing for it?


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 4, 2007)

I got it from Phera-Plex (which I now regret taking). I have tried topical formestane, toremifene citrate, letrozole, and cabergoline but to no avail. The caber was a research chem from a place that some people like and some don't but I felt nothing from it, not even the positive sexual sides. I didn't run it for too long because it has been linked to valvular heart disease which is a little scary.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

So, nothings working?  Not even the Nolvadex?!


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't tried nolva yet, that's next on the list.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

Pound for Pound said:


> I haven't tried nolva yet, that's next on the list.



Be forewarned:  There's a reason that Nolvadex is sometimes referred to as "liquid ass".  

Have you already ordered it?


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 4, 2007)

No worries, mine tastes like bubble gum  

Yes, I already have it but I'm thinking about going pharm grade from now on.


----------

